# Dates for Disney Halloween Party?



## DeniseM (Nov 13, 2015)

My son wants to go to Disneyland (Anaheim) for their Halloween party in 2016.  I tried to find the dates online, but couldn't find them.

Can someone tell me the approximate start and end dates for this activity, or is it Halloween night only?

Edited - it looks like it was available from 9/25 - 10/31 in 2015, is that pretty typical?


----------



## presley (Nov 14, 2015)

The dates are typical. They normally run them on Friday, Sunday and another day (can't remember which one). You'll need to watch the Disney website when it gets closer. The tickets sell out. Also, the first or second weekend in October is Anaheim Gay Days. Disneyland is extra crowded that weekend.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Nov 14, 2015)

Here is info from this year...

"Tickets for Mickey's Halloween Party 2015 went on sale July 22 for Disneyland Resort Annual Passholders, Disney Rewards Visa card holders and Disney Vacation Club members. On July 29, tickets went on sale for the general public. The cost for advance tickets are $69-$84, and day-of tickets are $77-$84. Most of the 2015 dates listed below are sold out. 
Mickey's Halloween Party 2015 Dates

Friday, Sept. 25
Monday, Sept. 28
Wednesday, Sept. 30
Friday, Oct. 2
Monday, Oct. 5
Wednesday, Oct. 7
Friday, Oct. 9
Monday, Oct. 12
Wednesday, Oct. 14
Friday, Oct. 16
Monday, Oct. 19
Thursday, Oct. 22
Friday, Oct. 23
Sunday, Oct. 25
Tuesday, Oct. 27
Thursday, Oct. 29
Saturday, Oct. 31"

Quote from UndercoverTourist article below. 
https://www.undercovertourist.com/blog/guide-disneyland-halloween-time/


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 26, 2016)

Today, I got a 2 bdm. RCI exchange at World Mark Anaheim, during the Disney Halloween Event - really pleased with that!

[Sorry DVC owners, I know World Mark is not DVC.]


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 26, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Today, I got a 2 bdm. RCI exchange at World Mark Anaheim, during the Disney Halloween Event - really pleased with that!


   

That's great news, your son will enjoy the Disney Halloween Party.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jan 26, 2016)

Congrats, that is a great exchange!


----------



## bhrungo (Feb 19, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Today, I got a 2 bdm. RCI exchange at World Mark Anaheim, during the Disney Halloween Event - really pleased with that!
> 
> [Sorry DVC owners, I know World Mark is not DVC.]



Wow, awesome! How long have you had an ongoing search for it...or did it just show available during a search? We're also wanting to exchange our WM for Anaheim DVC.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2016)

I started the search the same week I started the thread, so around Nov. 13th.


----------



## bhrungo (Feb 19, 2016)

Thank you, Denise   Oops, I think I read that wrong above....I was thinking you had an exchange into the Disney Anaheim.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2016)

I think it is nearly impossible to get an exchange for the Disney resort.

Previously, I had request in for it for any week of the year, for a couple of years, and got nothing.


----------



## bhrungo (Feb 19, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> I think it is nearly impossible to get an exchange for the Disney resort.
> 
> Previously, I had request in for it for any week of the year, for a couple of years, and got nothing.



We did as well. That's why I gave up for a while. Still hoping for one day....but for now we'll stay at the Worldmark.


----------

